# Man Scalded to death in Yellowstone



## Passepartout (Jun 9, 2016)

A man wandered off a boardwalk in the Norris Geyser Basin and died after falling into a hot spring. Rangers retrieved 'some personal effects', but in the boiling, acidic water, no human remains were left to recover. http://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2015/0...kpax/video/playlists/national-park-tragedies/

Folks, those signs are there for a reason, and the animals are wild. It is NOT Disneyland.

Jim


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 9, 2016)

There have been other incidents recently of people not staying on the paths. It is unbelievable how stupid some people are.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 9, 2016)

John Cummings said:


> There have been other incidents recently of people not staying on the paths. *It is unbelievable how stupid some people are.*



Agree, sort of true in a lot of cases in life these days

Cheers


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 10, 2016)

John Cummings said:


> There have been other incidents recently of people not staying on the paths. It is unbelievable how stupid some people are.


My sentiments exactly.  Noticed there was also a video of tourists running from a momma bear and cubs--obviously the people were crowded around trying to photograph them.  Idiots.  Seriously, shouldn't there be fines for people who do these things?  (Meanwhile, if the momma bear had hurt any of the tourists trying to protect her young, she would have been put down.)


----------



## klpca (Jun 10, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> My sentiments exactly.  Noticed there was also a video of tourists running from a momma bear and cubs--obviously the people were crowded around trying to photograph them.  Idiots.  Seriously, shouldn't there be fines for people who do these things?  (Meanwhile, if the momma bear had hurt any of the tourists trying to protect her young, she would have been put down.)



Momma bears scare me more than anything. I'll have to look for that video. We were in Rocky Mountain National Park last year and saw a large group of people on the side of the road - taking pictures of a bear and her cub. When we got our of the car to see what was happening I couldn't believe how close they were. It made me very uncomfortable, and we camp and hike in the back country quite a bit. If she had decided to defend her cub there were folks who were definitely too close to be safe, imho. 

There are fines but not enough rangers to ticket these people. The signs and the rules (handed out and explained when you pay to enter the park) are there to keep people and the wildlife safe. Why people think that they are for everyone else except them is beyond me. Nature doesn't care if you obey the rules. Animals and hot springs are going to do what they are going to do regardless. Humans have to respect nature because the real life consequences are very high.

I'm so sad for this young man and for his family. That is a terrible way to go.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 10, 2016)

My most vivid Yellowstone "stupid tourist" memory was the guy who was trying to put his toddler on the back of a bison so his wife could take a picture. The bison was having none of it, and moved away.  I can only imagine what could have happened.  People equate "lack of fear" with "tame." Seriously shaking my head over that.

As to the guy who fell into the geyser, I wonder what the heck he was trying to do that resulted in his falling in?  Geyser are smelly, boiling, violent things.  How close does someone need to get?  Very strange, but definitely a Darwin moment.

Dave


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 10, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> Very strange, but definitely a Darwin moment.



I was thinking the same thing.  My *ex*-husband was known for climbing over barriers to get a better look or a better photo.  That drove me nuts.  He finally got the point when I asked him to give me the keys before he went out on a ledge.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 10, 2016)

falmouth3 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  My *ex*-husband was known for climbing over barriers to get a better look or a better photo.  That drove me nuts.  He finally got the point when I asked him to give me the keys before he went out on a ledge.



And check that the insurance policy is paid before you go.:hysterical:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 10, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> A man wandered off a boardwalk in the Norris Geyser Basin and died after falling into a hot spring. Rangers retrieved 'some personal effects', but in the boiling, acidic water, no human remains were left to recover. http://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2015/0...kpax/video/playlists/national-park-tragedies/
> 
> Folks, those signs are there for a reason, and the animals are wild. It is NOT Disneyland.
> 
> Jim



Somehow, I don't think he just happened to wander off the boardwalk.  I suspect it was a specific decision.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 11, 2016)

klpca said:


> Momma bears scare me more than anything. I'll have to look for that video.



If you haven't found it, here it is.  It's amazing how close those people were to a the mother and her cubs.


----------



## klpca (Jun 11, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> If you haven't found it, here it is.  It's amazing how close those people were to a the mother and her cubs.



Wow. Those people were so lucky that she didn't decide to attack.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 16, 2016)

Man Dissolved in Acidic Water After Trying to Soak in Yellowstone National Park Hot Pool - by Mahita Gajanan/ U.S./ Nature/ Time/ time.com

"He and his sister were trying to "hot pot," or soak in the water

An Oregon man who died in a Yellowstone National Park hot spring and dissolved when he fell into the boiling, acidic water, was looking to soak in the water, park officials said in a report.

The report, which followed a Freedom of Information Act request from KULR, found that Colin Scott, 23, was looking for a place to “hot pot,” or soak in the streaming waters—a practice forbidden by the park—with his sister in June. He “was reaching down to check the temperature of a hot spring when he slipped and fell into the pool,” the report said, quoting his sister Sable Scott.

Search and rescue rangers who looked for Scott found his body in the pool, along with his wallet and flip flops, but their recovery efforts were thwarted by a lightning storm. The next day, they could not find any remains because of the acidic water quality.

“In a very short order, there was a significant amount of dissolving,” Deputy Chief Ranger Lorant Veress told KULR...."





 MLADEN ANTONOV—AFP/Getty Images A view of the Grand Prismatic Spring at the Midway Geyser Basin at Yellowstone National Park on May 11, 2016. 


Richard


----------



## chellej (Nov 25, 2016)

We have taken the kids numerous times to Yellowstone and on one trip I bought the book " Death in Yellowstone"  That was our evening entertainment reading about all the STUPID things people did in the park that ended with their demise.    It also served as a warning for the kids of what NOT to do.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 26, 2016)

Darwinism still lives on.


----------

